

Ligament.js, the smallest, lightest-weight JS MVC Framework - jashkenas
https://gist.github.com/313496e6ba9160dc6eb5

======
glenjamin
Or just use the 'new' operator and support every JavaScript implementation -
rather than just the Object.create supporting ones.

~~~
wycats
But the word function is so many bytes...

------
stratospark
We need a Todo example project to make this legit:
[https://github.com/addyosmani/todomvc/tree/master/todo-
examp...](https://github.com/addyosmani/todomvc/tree/master/todo-example)

------
swah
I suggest new-js-frameworks/second as a new speed unit.

------
kreek
Now that's a micro-framework :P In all seriousness a recent JS project of mine
uses <http://www.traitsjs.org/> to create a lightweight (in implementation not
file size) framework. Traits.js allows you to use Object.create with older
browsers as well.

------
baddox
Wow, this framework has 48 times more lines of comments than lines of code.

------
singingwolfboy
It may not provide MVC support out of the box, but I still think Vapor.js is
the best light-weight JS library for general purpose use. vaporjs.com

------
gentle
I wish it were a little more streamlined.

~~~
rileywatkins
See romanvbabenko's fork: <https://gist.github.com/3136dbab372c54258973>

~~~
LiveTheDream
It's buggy.

------
mschonfeld
Gotta appreciate some sense of humor.. Even when it comes in the expense of
other coders ;)

------
nirvana
Ok, I found this to actually be pretty useful. In reading the comments it
cleared up a spot where my understanding of javascript was a bit weak.

More seriously, though, there seems to be a new javascript framework every
day... and at some point I'm going to need to pick one for the project I'm
working on. Its hard to tell which ones are appropriate for servers, vs
clients, etc.

I wonder if anyone has made a directory of javascript frameworks?

I'm not looking forward to the task of going thru all the ones I've bookmarked
over the past few months and trying to decide which are most appropriate, and
which overlap each other, vs. which provide separate functionality that could
be used together.

~~~
socratic
Totally agreed about yearning for a directory of JavaScript frameworks.

I use a little jQuery, and I'm getting to the point where I'm ready to add a
little more structure. But should I be using Backbone.js? Spine claims to be
cleaner, but how do the communities/plug-ins compare? How does KnockoutJS
compare? BatmanJS? Should I be abandoning jQuery for something more extensive
like SproutCore or Sencha?

I'm also totally unclear on how compatible things are. A lot of the frameworks
don't even seem to agree on basic things like how to do inheritance or whether
they should use JavaScript or CoffeeScript. (Though I suppose they mostly
don't break each others' namespaces any more.)

Is there some over-arching list of features that covers all of the existing
frameworks, and that could be put into a table? If so, does such a table
exist? If things are just a popularity contest, who is winning the popularity
contest?

~~~
jashkenas
You should dig around, ignore claims of cleanliness or ease of use, read a
little source code, and see which one floats your boat.

One way to get a good idea about how useful these frameworks are in practice
is what's being built with them.

(I work on Backbone.js) You can take a look at the sort of apps folks are
coming up with by scrolling through here:

<http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/#examples>

... keeping in mind that Backbone hasn't even been out in the wild for a year
yet, at this point.

------
skeptical
I never used those javascript frameworks that appear to be all over the place,
so I'm not sure I get the humor... the joke is that they are to some extent
unnecessary and introduce bloat. Ok, that was simply assumed, I would like to
see some more sophisticated humor. Creating three empty objects feels like a
joke that can be thrown at anything. Just my opinion.

